
Toyota Patents Cloaking Device to Make Car Pillars Appear Transparent - gridscomputing
http://www.thedrive.com/sheetmetal/13504/toyota-patents-cloaking-device-to-make-car-pillars-appear-transparent
======
pwg
Title needs to be changed. This is _not_ a patent, it is a _patent
application_.

Note from the linked document: "United States Patent _Application_
20170227781" (emphasis added).

A correct title would read "Toyota Applies for Patent for Cloaking ..."

